# Current Job Openings - Sun Valley, Idaho



## arborcareIdaho (Jan 4, 2016)

We are seeking motivated, qualified individuals to join our team in spring of 2016. We are an established full-service tree, shrub and lawn care company located in Sun Valley, ID. We operate from March through December depending on weather conditions. *We are seeking applicants interested in a minimum commitment of 3 years. Paid internships are also an option for college students.* Because of the size of our company, all positions tend to overlap during the work season, providing opportunities to work and learn all aspects of tree, shrub, and lawn care management. This is a great opportunity to gain valuable field experience and training from an industry-leading arboriculture company.

*Current Job Opening Description* 
Arborist:* The primary duty of arborists is proper pruning of trees and shrubs based on size, type, and pruning needs. Arborists must be skilled in climbing, removal techniques, as well as proficient with a chain saw. Additional duties include assisting climbers, chipping brush, cutting wood, site clean-up, and equipment maintenance. We provide all the training necessary for entry level jobs.

*Turf Supervisor/PHC Technician:* Turf/PHC technicians handle all of the plant health applications for the company. Duties of this position include tree, shrub, and lawn spray applications, systemic injections, fertilization, weed control, and cultural practices (aeration, topdressing). We provide all the training/licensing necessary for entry level jobs.
*
Qualifications and Benefits of Employment*
We promote and maintain a positive, inclusive work environment that allows us to attract, retain and develop the most qualified and highest performing landscape care professionals. Our Competitive benefits package includes health insurance, 401 (k) and paid holidays. Compensation is based on education and experience. Bonuses and other incentives are offered to qualifying employees returning after the off-season.

*Eligibility Requirements*
Formal education in landscape management, forestry, arboriculture, turf management, botany, and/or horticulture related degree preferred. Applicants must be in good physical condition with excellent communication/customer service skills and a solid work ethic. Valid Idaho Driver’s license (clean driving record), and Idaho State pesticide applicators’ license are required, or the ability to obtain. We also encourage International Society of Arboriculture Certification when eligible.

Please feel free to call or email me regarding any questions you may have about ArborCare Resources, Inc. or the job opening with our company. We appreciate your interest and hope you decide to pursue a career with us in the near future.

Jeff Beacham 
ISA Certified Arborist PN-5864A 
ISA Tree Risk Assessment Qualified 
ArborCare Resources, Inc. 
PO Box 0397 
Hailey, ID 83340 
(208)788-1611 ext. 12 
[email protected] 
http://SunValleyTree.com 

Local links for more info about our company and location:
Sun Valley Resort
http://sunvalley.com
http://searchingforsunvalley.com 
Idaho Mountain express newspaper
http://www.mtexpress.com/index2.php
Blaine County 
http://blainecounty.org/
Sawtooth National Forest
http://www.fs.usda.gov/sawtooth


----------



## arborcareIdaho (Feb 22, 2016)

We are still looking for a few quality individuals to join our team!

Email me your resume. Knowledge and experience preferred, but willing to train motivated individuals.


----------



## arborcareIdaho (Mar 9, 2016)

Still accepting applicants...


----------

